# 3 Northern Brown Snakes That I Caught In My Backyard. Photos included.



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

_Awesome. I checked to see if they were venomous or not before picking them up and taking more photos._

_



_

_First snake. The gloves weren't for protection against the bites (they're quite harmless), but protection against salmonella. There's a low chance that a wild snake is carrying it, but there IS still the risk, so I put them on. I ended up holding them without the gloves anyways so it turned out to be kind of pointless. I did still wash my hands though. _

_



_

_The second snake. _

_



_

_The third snake. Biggest of the three. _


----------



## hierodula (Apr 20, 2013)

they all look like garter snakes to me. Cool find!


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

hierodula said:


> they all look like garter snakes to me. Cool find!


No if you look up the Northern Brown Snake you'll see that they're exactly like these in appearance. Here's a link: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;site=imghp&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=hp&amp;biw=1366&amp;bih=643&amp;q=northern+brown+snake&amp;oq=northern+brown+snake&amp;gs_l=img.3..0l3j0i5j0i24l6.924.2981.0.3073.20.18.0.0.0.0.215.2298.4j11j2.17.0...0.0...1ac.1.9.img.ziqzUeNpoJ8


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

hierodula said:


> they all look like garter snakes to me. Cool find!


Oh yeah, and thanks! :cowboy:


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 20, 2013)

very cool, i caught a 4 foot rat snake last week on my front poarch, my wife thinks im crazy cause i sneak up behind them and BAM grab them by there head, lol.

those snakes must have just came out from the cool.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2013)

Brown Snake (Storeria dekayi), one of my favorites. They are harmless. And just to be technical, no snakes are poisonous, venomous is the correct term. There is a difference.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice snakes.  

I like the glove idea. When I catch snakes, or pretty much any reptile or amphibian, they can let loose something unpleasant.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> very cool, i caught a 4 foot rat snake last week on my front poarch, my wife thinks im crazy cause i sneak up behind them and BAM grab them by there head, lol.
> 
> those snakes must have just came out from the cool.


Awesome! Last Summer I spotted a water snake but I wasn't sure if it was venomous or not so I didn't end up catching it. I looked it up online once we got home and found that it wasn't venomous, and I was like, aw man...! I could have caught it! I do the same, always caught snakes growing up by snatching them by their neck, right behind their head. I found that I didn't need to do that with the Northern Brown Snakes, though, they were very tame.

Yeah it was really warm the day I saw them. Plus the guy next door was working on his garden and I think he scared them off into taking refuge in my backyard.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

Rick said:


> Brown Snake (Storeria dekayi), one of my favorites. They are harmless. And just to be technical, no snakes are poisonous, venomous is the correct term. There is a difference.


One of my favorites, too. And they are indeed harmless. Didn't even try to bite. Oh really? I thought those words were interchangeable. My bad, I'll fix that.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

likebugs said:


> Nice snakes.
> 
> I like the glove idea. When I catch snakes, or pretty much any reptile or amphibian, they can let loose something unpleasant.


Thanks, I thought they were nice, too.

Yeah one of the snakes did let something unpleasant loose on me... before I put on the gloves unfortunately. x_x


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2013)

MantidBro said:


> One of my favorites, too. And they are indeed harmless. Didn't even try to bite. Oh really? I thought those words were interchangeable. My bad, I'll fix that.


The difference is that poison has to be ingested, venom has to be injected.


----------



## gripen (Apr 21, 2013)

Rick said:


> The difference is that poison has to be ingested, venom has to be injected.


In fact venom is just another protein. Unlike poison it can be ingested and digested.


----------



## BugLover (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome! I think I found a baby one a few months ago.... it was tiny! probably 3-4 inches


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 21, 2013)

Rick said:


> The difference is that poison has to be ingested, venom has to be injected.


Interesting, thanks for the info


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 21, 2013)

gripen said:


> In fact venom is just another protein. Unlike poison it can be ingested and digested.


Really? Interesting. Without any damage to the organs?


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 21, 2013)

BugLover said:


> Awesome! I think I found a baby one a few months ago.... it was tiny! probably 3-4 inches


Thanks, I thought so, too, it was a satisfying afternoon lol.

Did it look like this? http://opinicon.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/brown_snake.jpg


----------



## BugLover (Apr 22, 2013)

MantidBro said:


> Thanks, I thought so, too, it was a satisfying afternoon lol.
> 
> Did it look like this? http://opinicon.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/brown_snake.jpg


Yup it looked just like that!


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 22, 2013)

BugLover said:


> Yup it looked just like that!


Then it was indeed a baby Brown Snake, sweet


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Apr 23, 2013)

May have been an adult, brown snakes are a relatively small species of snake. I have never found a specimen over 12 inches here in maryland, and i find A LOT of them out here haha!

Another one i find a lot is the eastern worm snake. The adult brown snakes look a lot like baby garters at first glance!


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 23, 2013)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> May have been an adult, brown snakes are a relatively small species of snake. I have never found a specimen over 12 inches here in maryland, and i find A LOT of them out here haha!
> 
> Another one i find a lot is the eastern worm snake. The adult brown snakes look a lot like baby garters at first glance!


There were two that were darker in color which usually means they're older. And one was still a lighter color and also smallest. I figure the biggest and dark one was oldest. Yeah they aren't incredibly large. That's cool that you find a lot over there, I love snakes. I've never found an Eastern worm snake before, they look cool, really like worms, lol. And they certainly do resemble garter snakes.


----------



## BugLover (Apr 23, 2013)

Whiile we're on the topic how do you find these snakes? The baby one was just by chance that I found it.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 23, 2013)

BugLover said:


> Whiile we're on the topic how do you find these snakes? The baby one was just by chance that I found it.


They're usually in gardens. Or hiding under rocks. These came from the neighbor's garden.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2013)

Was looking out the back window yesterday at the bird feeder and noticed a grackle had a snake. Ran out there but it was too late. The bird was consuming a ringneck snake. The head was gone and the skin had been peeled back exposing a few inches of muscle. Interesting.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 24, 2013)

Rick said:


> Was looking out the back window yesterday at the bird feeder and noticed a grackle had a snake. Ran out there but it was too late. The bird was consuming a ringneck snake. The head was gone and the skin had been peeled back exposing a few inches of muscle. Interesting.


Oh damn. A ringneck snake? Wow I've never seen one of those before, I like their colors. Damn, good for the bird, I guess, but bad for the snake. x_x


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 12, 2013)

I love snakes! By far one of the coolest creatures of this earth!


----------



## MantidBro (Jul 13, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> I love snakes! By far one of the coolest creatures of this earth!


Yeah snakes are awesome. I love catching them. It's such a rush and you get this feeling of accomplishment once you've caught one. I like taking photos afterward to document my catches.


----------



## reptilia5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rick said:


> Brown Snake (Storeria dekayi), one of my favorites. They are harmless. And just to be technical, no snakes are poisonous, venomous is the correct term. There is a difference.


Thank you for stressing that. I say the very same thing all the time. There is a difference between "poisonous" and "venomous".


----------

